# Fish beware...



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Headed down to Litchfield the week of Labor and plan on hitting the marsh every day,rain or shine.
#YAK ATTACK:fishing:


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Here ya go...
1st of the week there were lots of under slot red drum some small flounder too.
Rest of the week was hit or miss. Ended up with 2 flounder over 20'' and 2 just over 15''.
I did say rain or shine...:fishing:


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Good Looking Fish


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

what were you using for bait?


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

1/4oz red jighead with 3'' white paddletail grub and 1/4oz gold spinnerbait w/white paddletail grub. That's what I caught these on.
I caught them in between the docks and on the oyster beds across the creek north of Midway Inlet.
I fished early and late,incoming and outgoing tide.Out going seemed better.
I'd tie off on a dock parallel to the shore and fan cast to the shore out passed the docks/oyster beds. Sometimes 4 or more times at each spot.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice catch.....

Spinner bait............colorado or Indiana blade, single or double.............?


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/str...c=ds&cjevent=e55e471db43b11e881c1017e0a240611


----------

